# Cheer up with some photos



## jemm (Aug 28, 2013)

It's been a bit doom and gloom on here lately,of course I want eveyOnes buns to get better and that should be the main pont of the threads. Anyways I thought I would put an arty shot of my bun on, see what you think, maybe you have some too.


----------



## jemm (Aug 28, 2013)

And again


----------



## Lynne_Bunny (Aug 29, 2013)

Here's a happy Peter enjoying his new lead! 



Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## fsshaer (Aug 29, 2013)

Such cute babies! <:


----------



## jemm (Aug 30, 2013)

He is a lovely looking bun and his red jacket suits him


----------



## whiskylollipop (Aug 30, 2013)

With the week I've had, I fully support this idea! MOAR PLZ.

Here's my contribution, that pain in the butt His Royal Highness Merlin Bunny rudely edging me aside as he hopped up onto the couch to inspect my homework. As I type this he's stepping all over me as if I'm some warm soft plebeian statue.













Oh, look what else I found. I took these pics a couple weeks ago and sent it to boyfriend in a panicked frenzy, laughing at the absurd cuteness ("Me is for sales! I costes TWEE dollas") and at the same time almost crying in sympathetic pain. 











I thought it would strip all the fur out off his chest! And then I imagine Merlin with a patch of bare chest and started laughing again. Fortunately it came off without taking much fur with it.


----------



## jemm (Aug 30, 2013)

Merlin is real sweet looking bun worth more than 3 bucks though


----------



## Rainbow4vr (Aug 30, 2013)

Here's a bit of Ruby to make everyone smile  I love this little girl! 








Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## whiskylollipop (Aug 30, 2013)

jemm said:


> Merlin is real sweet looking bun worth more than 3 bucks though



Haha, I wouldn't sell my little man if they offered me 3000. But 3 is the highest number he can count to.


----------



## jemm (Aug 31, 2013)

Ruby what a lovely face I love the leash too, made me smile


----------



## jemm (Aug 31, 2013)

Here's oscar with a bin lid in the background classy!


----------



## Rabbitlover2000 (Sep 1, 2013)

Aw oscars so cute!


Sent from my iPad using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Rainbow4vr (Sep 1, 2013)

jemm said:


> Here's oscar with a bin lid in the background classy!



Thank you! And OMG Oscar is adorable! 


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## scorpiowhite27 (Sep 1, 2013)

what a great idea! here is my little girl BABY,cheer up, everyone!


----------



## polomaplus3 (Sep 1, 2013)

Aww gorgeous bunnies!
Not sure if my attempt to attach pic's will work, but if it does -
My big man Dandelion chilling out on the kids trampoline and my spaniel Max trying to get Pepper to play with him!


----------



## flemish giant (Sep 1, 2013)

Heres King Peeta on his thrown. He gets very angry if someone else sits on his thrown. He will jump right in your lap and stare at you telling you to leave. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## Srecko (Sep 1, 2013)

I love this thread! We could all use some good cheer. Here's our Sre&#263;ko last night at the park in his new lead!





And here's a family picture ) 




Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## middlemuse (Sep 2, 2013)

This is what a house with a rabbit looks like. It's funny how none of the websites I read about rabbit care warned me that I'd constantly have cardboard shreds sticking to my bare feet. Good thing I love her. (Also note the bunny proofed laptop charger.)



One second...



Next second.


----------



## fsshaer (Sep 5, 2013)

whiskylollipop said:


> With the week I've had, I fully support this idea! MOAR PLZ..
> 
> ...



Oh my goodness, your buns are so adorable!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 5, 2013)

:laugh:


----------



## fsshaer (Sep 5, 2013)

*Clover in her towel-shack behind the portable AC unit 
with her stuffed buddy near the figurine case.*





*Hopping around the desks.*



*Clover lives in a house filled with geeky anime stuff. :baghead*


----------



## jemm (Sep 5, 2013)

great photos, interesting room!!!


----------

